# Triban 3



## Alex11 (30 Aug 2012)

My Triban 3 is now ordered! In size 60cm! Very pleased!

Looking forward to its arrival, I'll post some photographs when it is here


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2012)

Had a look at one in Decathlon the other day. Fabulous value.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Go on Crackle - you know you want to... You're almost robbing yourself by not investing!


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Go on Crackle - you know you want to... You're almost robbing yourself by not investing!


I have no need but I have two sons who are very interested.


----------



## Alex11 (30 Aug 2012)

I'm stunned by the value for money! This review says it all really, Great to hear! http://www.cyclingscotland.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Triban-3-Review.pdf


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2012)

My 60cm, bought from a forum member, has arrived at my work unit, I collect it tomorrow morning.


----------



## outlash (30 Aug 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday, make sure you have plenty of room as it comes in a BIG box. I had a quick go with it yesterday, it's very different to the slicked-up MTB I've been using for the past couple of weeks!


Tony.


----------



## marshy39 (30 Aug 2012)

Had mine for 3 weeks now absolutely love it. Great bike for the money


----------



## Pedal pusher (30 Aug 2012)

I couldn't make my mind up at the beginning of the year and brought the CB Criterium  actually it's not that bad for a first bike I just wish you would all stop going on about Mother Teresa triban


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> I have no need but I have two sons who are very interested.


 My 12 y/o has just done his first 25 miler on his tonight with the club. He's loving it! The bike is just the ticket for newbies and kids being available in such small sizes.


----------



## fidelio (31 Aug 2012)

I can't claim to be any kind of expert. I've been riding a Dawes Discovery 101 for a short commute for a couple of years, but more and more I found myself just cycling for fun at weekends. By all accounts the 101 is far from a great bike anyway, so I expected a _bit_ of improvement, but the Triban 3 totally slashed my best time for a wee 30km loop. And that's a first ride, so still not used to the gearing or riding with drops. A long shallow incline I used to puff away at at 25kph was suddenly a breeze at 30. Pleasantly surprised that the bike arrived fully assembled with gears and brakes perfectly adjusted. And it's just bloody good fun getting down into the drops again. Something I haven't done for about 30 years.


----------



## Alex11 (31 Aug 2012)

Decathlon currently "validating" my order!


----------



## WobblyBob (31 Aug 2012)

Really fancy tring one of these, i'm finding myself on the road more & more now, i've never rode a 'racer' as we used to call them when i last had one for at least 25 years & think this would be an ideal starter road bike for the money.....unfortunately just checked & there are no 51cm frame bikes available at the minute 

#just realised my helmet would even match #


----------



## Robxxx7 (31 Aug 2012)

I bought one about 3 weeks ago ... last time i cycled was about 20 years ago  been using it for fitness cycles on the road and its been great ... excellent value for money and wouldn't hesitate recommending it


----------



## Minotier (31 Aug 2012)

Seriously thinking about picking one of these up, at this price and spec think it would be spot on for thrashing about burning some of the weight off.
I have always found Decathalon staff to be very helpful too. 
Question is,Triban 3 or paying Geoff the Handyman to paint the roof soffits and gutter boards next weekend? 
Where's that ladder gone?


----------



## david (31 Aug 2012)

borrow geoff's ladder and buy the triban


----------



## Minotier (31 Aug 2012)

Out of stock in my frame size.
Glad I didn't cancel Geoff the Handyman!


----------



## Alex11 (31 Aug 2012)

Fortunately I'm tall and the 60cm is not so wanted! So I had no trouble


----------



## Col5632 (31 Aug 2012)

I'm around 5 foot 11 what frame size would i need?


----------



## Alex11 (31 Aug 2012)

Well I'm over 6ft and am going for the 60cm.

Some people around your height Col have bought the 60 and then changed it for the 57, maybe try one out at Decathlon first?


----------



## Col5632 (31 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Well I'm over 6ft and am going for the 60cm.
> 
> Some people around your height Col have bought the 60 and then changed it for the 57, maybe try one out at Decathlon first?


 
Hoping to get one in the new year 

What do people do with the pedals?


----------



## Sullie (31 Aug 2012)

Im not in the least bit jealous


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Hoping to get one in the new year
> 
> What do people do with the pedals?


 
I bought SPD's in decathlon (as that is what I was used to) and got them swapped in the shop before taking it home - they do a check over before you walk out and nothing was too much trouble. Also gave me the old pedals away in case I needed them...


----------



## MarkF (31 Aug 2012)

I am 6' with a 32" inside leg, just been for my first spin on a 60cm, it's perfect and I reckon I'd have been cramped if I'd got a 57cm.


----------



## thedatastream (31 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> ...What do people do with the pedals?


 
I'm thinking of swapping to clipless, not a fan of the current pedals / toeclips as I find the pedals too narrow for my big feet


----------



## Davehateshills (31 Aug 2012)

Just been in the Stockport branch to have a quick look at one. The chap there (very knowledgeable) said that the 53" and the 57" were now sold out Europe wide (apart from a couple in shops) and he thinks he will be sold out of the 60" at the end of this weekend. He said that there were no more orders due in to the UK until the end of October! If you want one I would grab one quite quickly!


----------



## Alex11 (31 Aug 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> Just been in the Stockport branch to have a quick look at one. The chap there (very knowledgeable) said that the 53" and the 57" were now sold out Europe wide (apart from a couple in shops) and he thinks he will be sold out of the 60" at the end of this weekend. He said that there were no more orders due in to the UK until the end of October! If you want one I would grab one quite quickly!


Bloody hell!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (31 Aug 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> Just been in the Stockport branch to have a quick look at one. The chap there (very knowledgeable) said that the 53" and the 57" were now sold out Europe wide (apart from a couple in shops) and he thinks he will be sold out of the 60" at the end of this weekend. He said that there were no more orders due in to the UK until the end of October! If you want one I would grab one quite quickly!


 
I didn't know the did 53"'s, would have preferred that over my 54.


----------



## Davehateshills (31 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I didn't know the did 53"'s, would have preferred that over my 54.


 
It was a secret, seems I have let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## tribanjules (2 Sep 2012)

I got my 60 yesterday - i'm just under 6' and if fits great.
Staff in store were v helpful too.
Now need to get some miles on it before i look for a club in NW birmingham area.
Pleased with bike - v comfortable too, just a tweak needed on front dereileur as it catches in top


----------



## defy-one (2 Sep 2012)

I sold my sons Giant Rock today. Now he has laid claim to my 60 Triban. Looks like i am in need of another commuter bike!!!!


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Sep 2012)

Pedal pusher said:


> I couldn't make my mind up at the beginning of the year and brought the CB Criterium  actually it's not that bad for a first bike I just wish you would all stop going on about Mother Teresa triban



What happened to the Criterium is a real shame, it used to come as a triple with STI levers, I bought the 2005 model. It has steel forks but then it's not bad for the time. (spec here: http://www.falconcycles.co.uk/CORP/cb05/criterium.html)


----------



## Pedal pusher (2 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> What happened to the Criterium is a real shame, it used to come as a triple with STI levers, I bought the 2005 model. It has steel forks but then it's not bad for the time. (spec here: http://www.falconcycles.co.uk/CORP/cb05/criterium.html)


Why go back a step and replace the STI levers with butterfly shifters. It suited me at the time budget wise and I wanted to make sure I still enjoyed cycling also SWMBO just about excepted the price. Doing the "Pedal for Scotland" next Sunday (48 miles) so I'll see how she does


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Sep 2012)

Pedal pusher said:


> Why go back a step and replace the STI levers with butterfly shifters. It suited me at the time budget wise and I wanted to make sure I still enjoyed cycling also SWMBO just about excepted the price. Doing the "Pedal for Scotland" next Sunday (48 miles) so I'll see how she does


 
To make it cheaper, used to be a rather sweet bike, it weighs the same as my Spesh Allez, and I'd say it's about as responsive. I don't think the new model would be bad, just that the components are a little cheap.


----------



## Ozzrahog (2 Sep 2012)

Out of interest how robust are the wheels on the triban for commuting,thinking about pot holes and bumping up kerbs etc


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Sep 2012)

Seem ok to me, I have hit a few pot holes at a decent speed with no problem.

Hardly top class but very good value.


----------



## Alex11 (2 Sep 2012)

Mine is being dispatched tomorrow.


----------



## defy-one (2 Sep 2012)

The wheels are strong enough. Tyres need replacung if you plan on using it over winter


----------



## Alex11 (2 Sep 2012)

Are Schwalbe Marathons good all round tyres?


----------



## Col5632 (3 Sep 2012)

Fubar said:


> I bought SPD's in decathlon (as that is what I was used to) and got them swapped in the shop before taking it home - they do a check over before you walk out and nothing was too much trouble. Also gave me the old pedals away in case I needed them...


 
I've read various threads and still dont really know the difference


----------



## mrandmrspoves (3 Sep 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Are Schwalbe Marathons good all round tyres?


Hi Alex, I have had Marathons on my CB Dalesman for 3 years. Good wear, reasonable grip and never had a puncture.... They also do a Marathon Plus which is even more puncture resistant but also quite a bit heavier....
I bought a new pair of Marathons recently for my lovely retro Falcon Westminster (eBay £78 in perfect nick with a 531 frame) and I reckon they're still pretty good value for money


----------



## Alex11 (4 Sep 2012)

Still no dispatch from Decathlon... Ordered last Thursday...


----------



## Alex11 (4 Sep 2012)

DISPATCHED today!!!  Excited


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Sep 2012)

Bin the lights, consider swapping the saddle and pedals then enjoy! As for the tyres I will stick with the ones fitted until they give me reason to change them.......


----------



## tribanjules (4 Sep 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Bin the lights, consider swapping the saddle and pedals then enjoy! As for the tyres I will stick with the ones fitted until they give me reason to change them.......


toe clops are a real pain in brum traffic, so going clipless this week.
My sister says to expect 3 clipless moments ....


----------



## defy-one (4 Sep 2012)

^^^ my sentiments exactly. I commute 20 miles each way on those tyres. Everything is good except saddle & peddles


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Sep 2012)

tribanjules said:


> toe clops are a real pain in brum traffic, so going clipless this week.
> My sister says to expect 3 clipless moments ....


 

Ah yes clipless moments......the time that lapses between realising that you are stationary and haven't unclipped - and the time you hit the pavement! I started using SPD's on my mountain bike 1st - so only landed in the occasional gorse bush or bed of nettles.....
Wouldn't ride without them now.....


----------



## Kelvin_C-J (4 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> Everything is good except saddle & peddles


 
Unless you are me and purchase an inferior saddle, which leads to more pain (and no gain!). I did not think it was possible, but it was.

I cannot comment on the peddles having never tried clipless. I like the idea, but monetary funds do not permit the experiment.

Regardless, I hope you certainly enjoy your new bike. I thought I was lucky with my example as defy-one seems to have been, but alas, I had my first puncture today - inner tube split quite nastily. I blame the roads. No mark on the tire though so perhaps an over-pressure pinch/split. Anyway, if you maintain it and look after it - even without updating it - it will serve you well and I can only reiterate - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## paulw77 (4 Sep 2012)

Kelvin_C-J said:


> Unless you are me and purchase an inferior saddle, which leads to more pain (and no gain!). I did not think it was possible, but it was.


 
Which saddle did you buy ?


----------



## Kelvin_C-J (4 Sep 2012)

paulw77 said:


> Which saddle did you buy ?


This little example: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85998

The colours match the bike though... but comfort wise, I would say it is far worse. (My own fault really, but there is a slight weight saving).

I suppose I should add: at the time of purchase, the weight saving seemed most important to me, for the price I was prepared to pay, rather than comfort... I would take that back now!


----------



## Alex11 (4 Sep 2012)

Should be arriving tomorrow or Thursday :-)


----------



## defy-one (5 Sep 2012)

Your like a kid in a candy shop .... And with good reason mate. Enjoy!!!!

My son wants my Triban now for going to college and general purpose riding 
I'm faced with the dilemma of looking for a 2nd hand bike for commuting or to just buy another Triban???


----------



## Alex11 (6 Sep 2012)

And my Triban has arrived! Free lights and bell  I ordered a pump and computer with it though, not here, will it come seperately?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Sep 2012)

I think they will be treated as a separate order.... in the meantime, why are you on here instead of out on a test run? :-)


----------



## Typhon (6 Sep 2012)

Congrats on the bike!  I'm sure you'll be as happy with it as we all are with ours. 

I've been thinking about switching the pedals and saddle on my triban too. I found my feet didn't fit in the toe clips so I took those off and am now just riding with the flat pedal which is too small for that really. The saddle is not the most comfy so I've been thinking about getting a new one. Anyone have any suggestions for a saddle, as Kevlin's doesn't sound too good?! Would ideally like one that isn't heavier than the existing one but not too bothered about shaving the grams off.

Also if anyone could recommend some good clipless pedals and cleats that'd be great.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> Congrats on the bike!  I'm sure you'll be as happy with it as we all are with ours.
> 
> I've been thinking about switching the pedals and saddle on my triban too. I found my feet didn't fit in the toe clips so I took those off and am now just riding with the flat pedal which is too small for that really. The saddle is not the most comfy so I've been thinking about getting a new one. Anyone have any suggestions for a saddle, as Kevlin's doesn't sound too good?! Would ideally like one that isn't heavier than the existing one but not too bothered about shaving the grams off.
> 
> Also if anyone could recommend some good clipless pedals and cleats that'd be great.


 
As discussed elsewhere, there are more than one type of clipless pedal and the cleats are not interchangeable. Road bikes often have SPD SL pedals . I have no experience of these so cannot comment. As I started off with SPD pedals for my mountain bike I have kept with these on my road bikes too. The shoes you buy are often specific too - although some shoes can take either type of cleat. SPD stands for Shimano Pedaling Dynamics - but that's not to say they're the only make available. The advantage of SPD over SPD SL is that the cleats on SPD's are inset which makes it easier to walk in the shoes.
If you go the SPD route - a simple pair of Shimano M520's is a good place to start. They're basic, fairly light and robust and cheap as chips at about £20 a pair. (watch out for bargain pairs.....if the cleats are not included you will pay about £6 for a pair of cleats and the cleats normally come with the pedals - not the shoes.) Others may slag the M520's but general reviews in mountain bike magazines is "they do a good job - why pay more?)

Saddles are very much a personal choice....I have a Brooks Professional on my Triban - which is just perfect. Most reviews rate the Charge Spoon as a good value, relatively cheap, relatively light and comfortable saddle. I have one on my mountain bike and it's ok......but not like my Brooks! I would recommend that whatever saddle you choose, you also go for some padded under wear and even more important is ensuring that the bike is set up right for you. A perfect saddle will be far from perfect if angled incorrectly or too high/low/forward/back....


----------



## tribanjules (6 Sep 2012)

got tyhe triban last week and got my spd shoes on order and the basic spd pedals - big feet, birmingham traffic and those toe clips dont mix !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Sep 2012)

SPD's may not mix well with Birmingham traffic either - if you're not used to riding with them....so take care!


----------



## defy-one (6 Sep 2012)

I ride my triban in central london. Didn't go clipless, but i did buy a cheap pair of standard full size flats. Goodd enough in city traffic.

I miss the connected feel of spd-sl's that i use on my best bike


----------



## tribanjules (6 Sep 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> SPD's may not mix well with Birmingham traffic either - if you're not used to riding with them....so take care!


 
yes my sister reckons i should expect 3 cliplles moments !!!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Sep 2012)

tribanjules said:


> yes my sister reckons i should expect 3 cliplles moments !!!


 
Just don't have a clipless moment at a roundabout/Junction/anywhere where a car is behind you!

Make sure you adjust the pedals to minimum resistance to begin with,and the art is that you twist your foot out from the heel to unclip. Well worth practicing out of traffic for a few trips before heading into busy places. Eventually it becomes 2nd nature and I wouldn't ride without them now.


----------



## tribanjules (6 Sep 2012)

thanks, yes i intend having a practice with the tension wound down first - i wouldnt hear the end of it at work if i fell off ( iI'm in H&S ...)


----------



## outlash (7 Sep 2012)

After giving my Triban it's first proper run out last Sunday, I'm reserving judgement on the saddle. I've got big, wide feet so the toe clips aren't great but I like the way they keep my feet in the right place (I always used to ride with the pedals on the arch of my feet, lazy!) so I'm putting up with them for now until I get round to buying some clipless pedals & shoes.

Love the bike though, it's so responsive compared to my MTB .



Tony.


----------

